

The Evolution of Computer Programming Languages - Jacobra
http://www.howtogeek.com/news/the-evolution-of-computer-programming-languages-infographic/5917/

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2815112>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2816073>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2816862>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2839868>

It's not highly regarded.

Just for fun, here's an alternative chart. It doesn't show language evolution,
but it's a fun take on motivation - every language tries to fix something:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2816526>

